# I have a new lodger on loan



## urbanbumpkin (Jan 30, 2013)

While the Majors away CoffeeChap lent me this. It was knocking about in the boot of his car.

https://www.flickr.com/gp/[email protected]/Ek6Ryg

<img alt="p>










<img src=[/IMG]New lodger on loan by urbangonzo, on Flickr[/img]


----------



## Dylan (Dec 5, 2011)

So what the conclusion?

Love it or hate it?


----------



## urbanbumpkin (Jan 30, 2013)

Still having a play with it. Using a doserless grinder is more faff that I remember.

I've ended up using a can of green giant sweet corn to weigh down the beans in the throat.

It retains more than the Mazzer but managed to get an ok system going using a lens hood and the chamber from a porlex.

Overall not a bad grind consistency on first impressions, 75mm burrs.

Has a cartoon appearance about it


----------



## 7493 (May 29, 2014)

What is it?


----------



## MWJB (Feb 28, 2012)

I think you'll either love it or hate it...


----------



## urbanbumpkin (Jan 30, 2013)

MWJB said:


> I think you'll either love it or hate it...


Told you I could taste Marmite in those HB beans

Tinned sweet corn works better!


----------



## urbanbumpkin (Jan 30, 2013)

Rob666 said:


> What is it?


It's an Iberital Macap ...I think CC just happened to have one on his car boot....as you do.


----------



## urbanbumpkin (Jan 30, 2013)

It's definitely got character. Reminds me of one of the muppets or a monster inc character.

<img alt="p>










<img src=[/IMG] by urbangonzo, on Flickr[/img]


----------



## marcuswar (Aug 19, 2013)

It reminds me of those little brightly coloured plastic pre nursery stacking tubs.... "My First Grinder - for the under 3's"


----------



## stevogums (May 8, 2013)

urbanbumpkin said:


> It's definitely got character. Reminds me of one of the muppets or a monster inc character.


Its a grinder only a mother could Love !


----------



## glevum (Apr 4, 2013)

If your house was for sale that grinder would knock 5k off the asking price!! . where's the Major gone?


----------



## jeebsy (May 5, 2013)

glevum said:


> If your house was for sale that grinder would knock 5k off the asking price!! . where's the Major gone?


Paint shop i think


----------



## Drewster (Dec 1, 2013)

glevum said:


> If your house was for sale *that grinder would knock 5k off the asking price*!! . where's the Major gone?


What with? Brute force?


----------



## Geordie Boy (Nov 26, 2012)

Have you gotten into the joys of jam funnels? It does make getting the coffee into the basket alot easier


----------



## coffeechap (Apr 5, 2012)

its a macap m7 deli grinder and its a free loan while urbs gets the major pimped.


----------



## urbanbumpkin (Jan 30, 2013)

Yes it was a generous off the cuff freebie from CoffeeChap whilst my Major visits the paint shop and my beloved SJ goes to another.


----------



## jeebsy (May 5, 2013)

What are you getting done? Or is it a secret for now?


----------



## urbanbumpkin (Jan 30, 2013)

All will be revealed in a couple of weeks. Going traditional.


----------



## urbanbumpkin (Jan 30, 2013)

Geordie Boy said:


> Have you gotten into the joys of jam funnels? It does make getting the coffee into the basket alot easier


I have got a wide angled metal lens hood and have thought of using it. The only issue is clearing the retained grinds needs a good couple of blows with the lens hood so I think it might spanner the grinds in the PF everywhere.


----------



## urbanbumpkin (Jan 30, 2013)

Thanks for the tip Geordie, tried it this morning I've re-worked a "gentler" variation of clearing the retained grinds.









Straight in the PF with metal lens hood.

Really quite impressed with the grind consistency after I cleaned out the burrs and burr chamber. I like the lock on the grind adjuster collar too.


----------



## hotmetal (Oct 31, 2013)

That's nice of Dave to loan you a grinder. Looking forward to seeing the major when he gets back. Sam the American Eagle LOL!


----------



## coffeechap (Apr 5, 2012)

it will be a beauty for sure


----------



## urbanbumpkin (Jan 30, 2013)

I'm really excited


----------



## CamV6 (Feb 7, 2012)

Go on give us a clue!


----------



## urbanbumpkin (Jan 30, 2013)

http://flic.kr/p/qV3aNS

<img src=[/IMG]


----------



## CamV6 (Feb 7, 2012)

Hardy hardy har


----------



## jeebsy (May 5, 2013)

urbanbumpkin said:


>


Guy in my local bike shop is apparently good at hot rod style flaming paint jobs....if i ever find cheap enough SJ for a side project it's going to get this treatment:


----------



## hotmetal (Oct 31, 2013)

Jeebs if you get that paint job on your grinder all your shots will taste like Starbucks ever after LOL! Burn baby burn!


----------



## roaringboy (Jun 14, 2014)

Am I the only one that really likes it???


----------



## urbanbumpkin (Jan 30, 2013)

I'm getting some really good results with the Macap and have worked out a relatively quick sequence using a tin of Green Giant sweet corn to weigh the beans down and thumping the lens hood with a well fitting lid a couple of times as the burrs start to slow down.

It's also been good as it's made me appreciate what the doser does for distribution.


----------



## urbanbumpkin (Jan 30, 2013)

On that note... I've just noticed that Coffee chap is selling a Dosered version of this all painted up in black (good colour choice! CC)


----------



## coffeechap (Apr 5, 2012)

urbanbumpkin said:


> On that note... I've just noticed that Coffee chap is selling a Dosered version of this all painted up in black (good colour choice! CC)


slightly smaller burr set than your one


----------

